# Water/Methanol injection...HELP!!!!



## 04silverbulllit (Feb 19, 2008)

ok heres the deal, a couple years back (2 maybe??) i read an article about water methanol injection and basically from what i understood they installed it on a naturally asperated mustang and used it as an alternative to nitrous because of the cost and its alot safer to run, anyway everytime i look it up all i could find is that they are for forced induction applications wich makes sense to me but i have a N/A 04 M6 and just want to use it as is as the alternative to nitrous does anyone know if/how i would do it? im thinking i might need a throttle plate for nitrous to do it but would it hurt my car at all? also as a side note there is a gas station by me that has 110 octane non leaded would i hurt anything if i "laced" my gas with say 2-3 gallons along with my normal fill up of 93 octane? thanks for all the help


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Personally, I wouldn't spend the extra $$ on 110 octane. The 93 octane is sufficient for normal driving. 

Unless you are racing your car exclusively, I see no real benefits for using 110 octane under normal driving conditions, but thats just my opinion. 

As far as the Water/Alcohol injection, can't help ya there.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

04silverbulllit said:


> ok heres the deal, a couple years back (2 maybe??) i read an article about water methanol injection and basically from what i understood they installed it on a naturally asperated mustang and used it as an alternative to nitrous because of the cost and its alot safer to run, anyway everytime i look it up all i could find is that they are for forced induction applications wich makes sense to me but i have a N/A 04 M6 and just want to use it as is as the alternative to nitrous does anyone know if/how i would do it? im thinking i might need a throttle plate for nitrous to do it but would it hurt my car at all? also as a side note there is a gas station by me that has 110 octane non leaded would i hurt anything if i "laced" my gas with say 2-3 gallons along with my normal fill up of 93 octane? thanks for all the help


Your cars computer is set-up to run on 91 octane. Anything above that is a waste. You can re-tune your computer to run on as high as 95, but I haven't heard of anyone doing that, 93 is usually the most people go to since that is what you can find with relative ease in the eastern half of the US. Adding a couple of gallons of the 110 probably, not definately, but probably isn't going to hurt anything. It all depends on what they use to get the higher octane. 

The 110 octane would be for a situation where you wanted to run FI with high boost and high compression and would require internal mods to take advantage of it. 

Water/Methanol injection is used to cool the intake charge and provide stability to the fuel to prevent knocking. You get the most benefit from it on a higher boost FI car. There is some moderate boost in performance to a non-FI car but not alot. Again you need to retune the PCM to take full advantage of the reduced knock, by advancing the ignition. There are drawbacks too. There will be some degradation of your oil when you use the injection and you should plan on changing your oil much more frequently, depending on how much you use, as often as every 1000 miles, never go more than 2500 miles without changing your oil. If you do set it up you should have an oil analysis done with your first oil change. 

Nitrous is a much more cost effective way to get performance, and might be a more durable way too.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,
I researched alky injection on a N/A motor a few months ago.
Performance wise , I was told I could gain 5 To 10% with a 50/50
mixture or water and alky.
This may be true in a hot atmosphere. as it will cool the intake charge,
and keep the timing up. To do this, it must be injected before the MAF.
If you're in a cool environment, I don't see this much gain.
Also, as fergy said, it can contaminate you oil, and I don't know how
safe it is to spray your MAF with alky, regularly.
I think a 50-75 HP nitrous shot would be safer and more cost efficient, if
installed with safeguard protections.
Be advised, power adders are addictive. A small adder will only make you want MORE!

Larry


----------

